# Looking for wood/oil combination hot air furnace suggestions.



## Harvie (Jan 23, 2016)

I am looking to replace my current hot air heating system consisting of a Williamson oil furnace and a Kerr Scotsman add on connected in series with a single wood/oil combination furnace. I'd appreciate any suggestions as to what I might look at. In particular, it appears that the Napoleon HMF 200, the PSG Max Caddy, and the Charmaster might meet my needs. I'd appreciate any reviews on the above mentioned furnaces as well as any suggestions as to other models that might be suitable. Thanks!


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jan 23, 2016)

Max caddy is a very good unit. I didn't know they had an oil add on.


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 23, 2016)

With what I've heard about Napoleon, I don't know if I would choose that route. Customer service sounds poor from some of the threads. The Max Caddy would be the one to get like Stihly says. You can do oil or electric and also have the wood. They have a hot water option also and utilize a modulating blower based on plenum temos for max efficiency. Efficiency wise, the Max Caddy is a hard one to beat.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 23, 2016)

I second steering clear of Napoleon, not heard much good there. Max Caddy could be a good one, although kinda pricey 'til you get the options added in. Don't forget about our very own Hearth.com sponsor...Yukon http://www.yukon-eagle.com/ FYI, they are working on new models to meet the new EPA regs...or you can still buy current models...30 year warranty...great customer service...
Personally, I think you get more bang for your buck and better efficiency by going with separate units like you have now. That's what I will be doing in the future. I went with a combo because of single chimney...never thought about going with a HE gas furnace (no chimney needed) and then the wood furnace of my choosing...

There was a guy that had a 1 year used Charmaster for sale over in the "for sale "section...not sure if it is still there...@Chicken Farmer I think it was...EDIT: here it is (or was?) https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/charmaster-chalet-forced-air-furnace.142625/


----------

